

The New Secessionists - cjoh
http://www.unc.edu/~ncaren/secessionists/

======
Osmium
This is mentioned in the article but worth emphasising: the graphic shows is
coloured by the proportion of the local population that supports secession,
not by absolute numbers. Therefore, a state that is coloured mostly pink still
may have very little absolute support, assuming that they're mostly rural
areas.

In fact, since rural counties tend to be physical larger, I'm not convinced a
map like this is the best way to present the data anyway, since it could be
misleading.

~~~
di
The graphic is trying to show the distribution of support for secession by
state.

I'd say that a map is exactly the right way to present the data.

~~~
kibwen
I think the gp is alluding to a cartogram-style map:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cartogram>

~~~
Osmium
Exactly. A recent example I saw of this was the Princeton Election Consortium,
<http://election.princeton.edu/electoral-college-map/>

